
If you Google the letter n, Netflix is the #1 organic result, how? - sbenitoj
https://www.google.com/search?q=n&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS774US774&oq=n&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l5.1285j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
thg
Your search results are personalized, based on all the data Google has about
you. For me (not using Google; going out of my way to block trackers) the
first results are all Wikipedia entries.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%83](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%83)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%91](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%91)

I didn't have Netflix show up in the first 15 pages and stopped looking after
that.

~~~
sbenitoj
Wow! Surprised by that, didn't expect there to be such variation from person
to person.

------
lukecarriere
1\. Broswers autofill URL's. 2\. Users type "n" and Netflix.com populates. 3\.
Browser address bars double as search fields. 4\. Google's algorithm learns
that when users type "n" they're more often intending Netflix than any other
result.

~~~
sbenitoj
Thanks!

------
jjk166
Way more people want to click on a link that takes them to netflix than to a
wikipedia page about the 14th letter in the english alphabet or a random game
from 2004.

